
Facebook iOS SDK causing crashes on startup - stephenheron
https://github.com/facebook/facebook-ios-sdk/issues/1430
======
yreg
Workaround: enable airplane mode and disable WiFi

Issue in Facebook's tracker:
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/17391881029111...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/1739188102911114/)

~~~
filleokus
I'm guessing blocking (the right) Facebook domains with e.g DNS could help
also?

~~~
edisonye
Yes, it works.

~~~
shagomac
Can you list them?

~~~
shirshak55

        facebook.com
        fbcdn.com
        fbcdn.net
        fbsbx.com
        fb.com
        instagram.com

------
tomduncalf
Wow, second time this year. Not a good look for Facebook. Will definitely push
to not include their SDK in any apps I work on in future based on this.

Also a good reminder of the fact that third party dependencies come with
associated costs, I guess!

~~~
yreg
Last time this happened TikTok and Google crashed as well and now they hold it
up.

Perhaps they did some countermeasures?

~~~
akmarinov
Only certain sdk versions crash, maybe they’ve updated

------
jeremiahlee
AGAIN‽ Just 2 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23097459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23097459)

------
layoutIfNeeded
Well, maybe don't put an opaque blob from Facebook in your app?

------
jerome-jh
Should we correlate that with the current anti unit test campaign?

